# Steinhatchee Bedlam



## jimsmicro

Just stick to places with crappy scalloping this time of year. And get there at the crack of dawn!


----------



## SomaliPirate

It will be a zoo until September. I only fish out of CK during scallop season.


----------



## G McC

Anything to catch in the river around Steinhatchee Landing? Bass maybe? Would like to do some fishing but avoid the bedlam.

If it's any consolation Crystal River seems to be worse. Bigger boats and more of them.


----------



## Monty

G McC said:


> Anything to catch in the river around Steinhatchee Landing? Bass maybe? Would like to do some fishing but avoid the bedlam.
> 
> If it's any consolation Crystal River seems to be worse. Bigger boats and more of them.


Bream are biting good in the river.


----------



## tcov

Fished out of Rocky Creek with fiances Brother and Dad this past Sunday and it was exactly as Monty described it.. Boats galore and they didn't really seem to know what they were doing or where they were going. We did manage to catch 2 keeper trout, several rock bass, and one of the biggest lady fish I have ever seen. Then it got hot and the t-storms were brewing so we called it early. Soon to be brother-in-law cannot wait until the fall patterns start again. Summer is usually slow fishing and way too crowded.


----------



## Dustin2785

Just got back from steinhatchee and I can say I probably won’t go back again! We went scalloping and the idiots at the boat ramp and the channel were ridiculous! Almost got sunk by one idiot and ran over by another at the same time! Didn’t get a chance to fish because of a late start. Has anyone been out of dalis creek in a skiff before?


----------



## anytide

you have to stay inshore/ skinny like ozello / chaz. rivers, and all the feeder creeks.
i mean in the rocks n oysters off the beaten path to fish.
the ramp is only good for comedy... get a cold beer and a chair and sit back
- its worth it !


too damn hot to fish anyways.


----------



## Ben

I'm on the fence with a late August trip there or a late September trip to the Keys.


----------



## Monty

Dustin2785 said:


> Just got back from steinhatchee and I can say I probably won’t go back again! We went scalloping and the idiots at the boat ramp and the channel were ridiculous! Almost got sunk by one idiot and ran over by another at the same time! Didn’t get a chance to fish because of a late start. Has anyone been out of dalis creek in a skiff before?


Numerous times. Dallas Creek, spelled Dallus creek and pronounced Dolly's Creek (real fast). Yes, what a weave of channels. GPS needed. Actually had a hard time at low tide on one trip. Comes out not far from big grassy and some good fishing though. I just prefer Rocky Creek because it saves me 15+ miles of driving (I'm from lake City).
Scallop season brings out the nuts. They will kill you and they later blame you, "he ran right in front of my boat, even though I ran him over from the rear."


----------



## Ben

Coming up on the 15th. Is the water clarity really that bad?


----------



## Zika

The Big bend is expected to get another 6 inches by Friday. It's been pouring all week. Scallops have been non-existent in St. Marks but Keaton Beach area was still producing last I heard.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Ben said:


> Coming up on the 15th. Is the water clarity really that bad?


It's not Lake O nitrogen laced, red tide caca water, but it's awfully fresh and tannic right now.


----------



## Ben

SomaliPirate said:


> It's not Lake O nitrogen laced, red tide caca water, but it's awfully fresh and tannic right now.


Well that's a plus! My buddy wants to pull the plug and go to the keys instead for bugs, but the cancellation fee on the Air BnB is no bueno. I'm trying to be optimistic because they said there is supposed to be a drying out period coming up. Hopefully true and new moon tide flushes it out.


----------



## Monty

I'm thinking about Rocky Creek on Wednesday (August 8). I write hunting and fishing articles for our local newspaper and I think a "Late Summer Speckled Trout" article would be great. Late summer is usually not so good for trout.

I plan to chum. I have a bunch of shrimp heads and some fish carcasses and want to see if I can get something going with that. I'll have an extra seat on the Micro if anyone wants to join me or bring your boat and we'll team fish. My goal is to be at the boat ramp at 8:30 am.


----------



## Scrob

We stayed at Goodtimes Hotel and Marina in Steinhatchee over the weekend for some scalloping with the kiddos. Everyone said the clear water was north of the river mouth about 15 miles. My motor was acting up so we stayed close and found some clear water about a mile south. Lots of marine life to be seen but no scallops. Most people back at the dock reported only a handful for each person although we did see some boats come in with full coolers. I spoke to a local guide and he said theres been so much rain the salinity isn't right this year. Still a fun trip and looking forward to next year. And yes, plenty of bedlam to be seen!


----------



## strictlyskinny

It’s nasty over there right now. Just got back from a weekend of trying to take the family scalloping and then a fishing trip with a friend.... Although it’s one of my favorite fishing areas in NC FL.... I didn’t take the boat to storage, I brought it home. Won’t go back till late Sept probably.


----------



## Monty

strictlyskinny said:


> It’s nasty over there right now. Just got back from a weekend of trying to take the family scalloping and then a fishing trip with a friend.... Although it’s one of my favorite fishing areas in NC FL.... I didn’t take the boat to storage, I brought it home. Won’t go back till late Sept probably.


----------



## Monty

Hi all.

I did fish yesterday out of Steinhatchee (Rocky Creek to be exact). Fishing on a weekday made a big difference. There were ZERO other cars at the boat ramp when I put in and ZERO when I got back at 1:30 pm. The water is all cloudy and brown stained all up and down the coast. Forget scalloping -- can't see them. I caught ZERO trout on the flats except a nice redfish. I went out to 10 ft. of water and put a chum block out. After an hour, the trout started hitting. Nothing furious mind you, just slow and steady. Caught several gaff top cats also. All I want when I fish is one meal and I got that. So it was a good trip... I got a good fish dinner and nothing was lost or broken.


----------



## strictlyskinny

Scrob said:


> We stayed at Goodtimes Hotel and Marina in Steinhatchee over the weekend for some scalloping with the kiddos. Everyone said the clear water was north of the river mouth about 15 miles. My motor was acting up so we stayed close and found some clear water about a mile south. Lots of marine life to be seen but no scallops. Most people back at the dock reported only a handful for each person although we did see some boats come in with full coolers. I spoke to a local guide and he said theres been so much rain the salinity isn't right this year. Still a fun trip and looking forward to next year. And yes, plenty of bedlam to be seen!


Scrob,
I think I talked to you at Good Times. Did you ever take the kids back out fishing to that spot south of the river?


----------



## Ben

Headed up Wednesday. Hopefully water is clear enough to get some scallops and do some catching. Haven't fished in the estuaries of the Sewerhatchee in over a month and looking forward to the trip. Red Tide, Green algae, Blue algae, Election year BS is starting to resemble a Dr Seuss book.....


----------



## Scrob

strictlyskinny said:


> Scrob,
> I think I talked to you at Good Times. Did you ever take the kids back out fishing to that spot south of the river?


Hey there, we didn't make to much past the mouth of the river that morning while fishing with the kids. Caught some mangroves which were fun for them. Thanks again for the spot though


----------



## Ben

Cut our trip early yesterday and stopped at Crystal River on the way home. We caught more in CR in our first 30 minutes then we did in 3 days in Steinhatchee and Keaton Beach. Water was clear up in Keaton but we only managaed to find 5 scallops and one keeper trout. Ran north of Dekle and the water started getting dirty again so we decided to give Steinhatchee another try on Friday. Winds were stronger than anticipated and the crowds were heavier than the previous two days. The boat anchored in the channel where the slow speed zone ends was the kicker. We managed to salvage the trip in CR with a short red and a 30" snook then headed out to the flotilla for some scallops (that's definitely a site to see). Managed to get almost 1 limit and decided to head back in before the ramp chaos and storms kicked up.


----------

